# live plants for whites tree frogs



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Is there any plants which I can put in pots in the terrarium for whites please?Thanks Jackie :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

yes there are lots, need to be large leafed and sturdy for whites. check dartfrog out


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Is there any plants which I can put in pots in the terrarium for whites please?Thanks Jackie :notworthy::notworthy:


Hi Jackie,

These plants are popular, readily available, and excellent choices for Litoria aswell as other species too. Am always cultivating bits for new or cleaned out enclosures :- pothos, sansevieria and for the larger enclosures ficus benjamina or if you really want to go for it, Monstera!. Oh, and umbrella plant too, but can't remember scientific name - hopefully google can lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

This is an umbrella plant (above) and below is pothos, hope the pictures are clear enough of basic leaf shape, colour etc...


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a pothos and an umbrella plant also for my frogs, they love them and they are very sturdy


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

in my red eye viv i have Guzmania Empire, Vriesea duvaliana, Philodendron scandens , Scindapsus pictus, Nephrolepis marisa, Fittonia argyroneura nana and a tall leafy plant that i cant remember the name of. it come from the tropical fish section of my local.

Does any one know the latin name for the umberella plant, i want one!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

knighty said:


> Does any one know the latin name for the umberella plant, i want one!


Scientific name courtesy of google is *Schefflera arboricola.*


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Scientific name courtesy of google is *Schefflera arboricola.*


thanks


----------

